# 622 - Sucks not having DVR!!!!!



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

My 622 recently had a hard drive failure, I called to get a replacement & mentioned I had an external WD 500G. I asked if the external drive fee could be waived so I can transfer my recordings from my old rcvr to my new rcvr. They did no problem. I cleared the drive & reformatted in my PC knowing the rcvr would reformat anyway. I plugged into the old rcvr & it prompted to reformat, then reboot the rcv. Problem is it continues to pop up saying that I need to reformat. (continues loop - reformat, reboot, reformat, reboot....)
So when I got the new rcvr (looks used, maybe refurb) I plugged in the external & it took the reformat 1st try. I can access thru manage my devices & it’s all good. So I plugged into my old rcvr & It is now recognized. Except when I try to manage or send to device it gives me error message 863 saying "This feature is currently not supported". After multiple calls to tech non-support I confirmed the external drive activation was activated on both rcvrs. They are telling me, due to the hard drive failure I am unable to transfer. Maybe so, but I can’t help thinking that since it wouldn’t perform the reformat & since it is reformatted it still won’t let me manage. I'm stuck on it being a software problem. Additionally, others have been successful in transferring recordings from a "broken" drive to an external.
THe only difference i can find is the bootstrap ver being different old-1710RBDD, new-1718RBDD.. Same software ver for both. I don’t think that is even the problem since others have 1710 with external. ANy help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It depends on what is really wrong with the ViP622. If the eSATA portion of the ViP622 is toast or the drive is getting "weak", recovery of drive data may be possible, but not without running afoul of various agreements you have entered into with DISH Network. If the drive is substantially broken, you're toast.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no "eSATA" in Dish DVRs. 
ViP622/722 using just regular SATA disks [approved by Dish].

Not sure if he could manage test in place by MHDD, but it's doable and could recover functionality of that bad disk if it still possible.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

OK, figured it out.  HD is toast & not a software problem. Unusual that i didnt read of others not being able to transfer to External Drive after HD failure. Thanks for the help


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was trying to figure out... if the receiver hard drive has failed, how you would get the content transferred.

Guess it depends on how it failed... if it is just some bad sectors or a catastrophic failure... but I was thinking it probably would be a miracle if you were able to transfer anything off the drive considering the hard drive failure.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sometimes S.M.A.R.T reporting to FW a bad status and FW will ceased functioning DVR part of the receiver, but the HDD could be tested and used for copy/backup/transferring data at least one more time. Having tool and time you could do that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Certainly not something supported by DISH Network, nor within our forum rules. If the 622 is hosed enough that you can't transfer of the programming via DISH's interface then you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

I dont know, just thought I'd give it a shot based on all that is written on the web. I couldnt find any example of someone NOT being able to transfer to external drive after the receiver reported a hard drive failure. I havent totally given up. But 'conventional' troubleshooting is done. I'll report back if I get any good news


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it works, great. But there is no guarantee that something failing is going to work.


----------

